

ASUS PQ321Q 31.5-Inch 4K Monitor - $3,499 - pdknsk
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DJ4BIKA/

======
eip
You can get a Seiki 50" 4K monitor for $1299 on Amazon.

Way better deal.

[http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-
SE50UY04-50-Inch-120Hz/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-
SE50UY04-50-Inch-120Hz/dp/B00BXF7I9M)

